# Quartz für Java 1.5



## The_S (14. Jan 2009)

Hi-Ho,

ich möchte gerne Quartz ( http://www.opensymphony.com/quartz/ ) einsetzen, kann aber kein Java 6 verwenden. Wenn ich einen Zugriff auf die neuste Version (1.6.4) mit Java 5 tätige, bekomme ich die BadClassVersion-Meldung - also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Quartz mit Java 6 kompiliert wurde.

Wer kann mir eine Version nennen, die mit Java 5 läuft?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## kama (14. Jan 2009)

Hi,

die Release 1.6.0 läuft auf jeden fall, da ich die selbst verwende....aber im ChangeLog etc. steht nichts drin, dass 1.6 verwendung findet.....Wie bindest Du denn die neue Releasae ein? per Maven ?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## The_S (14. Jan 2009)

Momentan dreht es sich bei uns erst um Testzwecke, ob das Tool überhaupt geeignet ist. Ich hab mir also in Eclipse einfach ein neues Projekt erstellt, und die quartz-all-...jar in den Buildpath eingebunden - total simpel also  .

Verwende ich die JRE 5 geths nicht, verwende ich die JRE 6, dann gehts ...


----------



## kama (14. Jan 2009)

Hi,

habe gerade nochmal reingeschaut und das Teil ist mit Java 1.5 übersetzt....und source/target für den Compiler ist 1.3 angegeben....(im Ant Script) ....


			
				Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ob das Tool überhaupt geeignet ist.


Die Frage ist wozu es eingesetzt werden soll....


			
				Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verwende ich die JRE 5 geths nicht, verwende ich die JRE 6, dann gehts ...


Hm....Komisch....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## The_S (14. Jan 2009)

Sorry, falsch ausgedrückt. Ich teste momentan mehrere Tools fürs Scheduling. Und da such ich halt, welches am Besten zu uns passt. Nobel wäre eine Anbindung an den SAP NetWeaver ApplicationServer ...

Aber danke für deinen Hinweis, ich guck noch mal!


----------



## The_S (14. Jan 2009)

Hm, auch mit Quartz 1.6.0 bekomme ich noch eine Fehlermeldung



> java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:620)
> at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:124)
> ...


----------



## The_S (14. Jan 2009)

Sorry, lag an was anderem. Kommando zurück, jetzt gehts erstmal!


----------

